# Nutrition Therapy vs. DSME



## KConnell (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been trying to get precise definitions of these two different services.  My understanding is that the DSME is a strict 8 - 12 hour course that covers everything from pathophysiology of Diabetes to Carb Counting and self administration of medications.
The Nutrition Therapy is performed by a dietician and it is a regulated discussion of things like ADA diets, Carb Counting, etc. with no variation for individual nutritional needs.
Our office individualizes the Nutrition Therapy to meet the patient.  We don't go over the same things for each patient so I am unsure if those codes would be appropriate.  
Any help with this is appreciated.


----------

